
Lightsaber Escape - jackdweck
https://lightsaber.withgoogle.com/
======
sagivo
more about the tech behind this cool experiment -
[https://developers.google.com/web/showcase/case-
study/lights...](https://developers.google.com/web/showcase/case-
study/lightsaber?hl=en)

------
germinalphrase
Nice premise, but playability wasn't super strong as a lack of refined
movement just meant I had to flail back and forth hoping to get lucky.

~~~
joshschreuder
Yeah, the controls were pretty awful. Still, an interesting experience.

------
bd
Tip: if you have troubles using your mobile device (e.g. for me it was giving
just "device not supported" messages), you may use second instance of Chrome
and emulate mobile device via developer tools:

[https://twitter.com/paul_irish/status/676874420007243776](https://twitter.com/paul_irish/status/676874420007243776)

------
theunamedguy
Incompatible computer

This computer and/or connection speed are not capable of handling the full
effect of the Force. You can still watch the video below.

~~~
saurabhtandon
It works on Google Chrome and not on firefox

~~~
hvis
Didn't work for me in Chromium, on Ubuntu 15.10.

------
monoid
Not supported on Linux. Feel like 20 years back.. :-/

------
rw2
This was really cool, I would play a game that utilized this. The motion
detection was weak but definitely an awesome concept. You can also do this
with apple TV.

------
ortusdux
"Over Quota

This application is temporarily over its serving quota. Please try again
later."

------
ljk
Worked on ff on windows + safari on iphone with js disabled

it's very cool, just a little laggy

------
sembor
linux users: just fake your useragent and it works :) Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT
10.0; WOW64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/46.0.2490.80
Safari/537.36

------
fallinghawks
Lagged a lot and at one point the resume screen would not go away. But that
was fun.

------
gazzwozz
LIGHTSABER DISCONNECTED

Cant get beyond this screen just keeps producing a new url

------
saurabhtandon
It asks to open a url on the phone but when I do so, my WebGL on the Chrome
crashes. :(

~~~
jhowison
Mine too, on Win7 it disconnected my monitors and required a reboot :(

------
zentiggr
Wow, no Win7, no Droid Turbo. Reallly limited experiment. Oh well.

~~~
ljk
worked on my win7 with firefox

------
restlessdesign
Doesn’t work for me -- keeps saying disengaged.

